# Would a reptile terarium work?



## Jessie (Feb 11, 2017)

It has everything, moss,the light since the temp isent always warm in my house,some twigs  stuff. Its not cheap a hundred bucks but i would do it.

I will be getting chinese praying mantis 1 to 2 inches.


----------



## KevinsWither (Feb 11, 2017)

That would work for a lot of mantids. Any photos of the setup? I would make sure to not let crickets lose in the enclosure cause crickets can eat your molting mantis.


----------



## Jessie (Feb 11, 2017)

Havent picked one out yet i get it next week doing some study and searching around.


----------



## Chalc (Feb 13, 2017)

One of the set ups I have for my chinese mantises when they get bigger is a 5 gallon tank with a plastic mesh top and light. I use coco fibre as the substrate. You can get the plastic mesh (plastic canvas) at Walmart, it's inexpensive. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jessie (Feb 13, 2017)

What kind of light?


----------



## Chalc (Feb 13, 2017)

It's just a regular aquarium light as far as I know, adds a little extra warmth. Because they're small right now I have them in separate cups in the tank. Before I put them in there they were just on my desk at room temperature and they did fine. I know warmer temperatures help them moult faster though. But if the room you have them is in drafty then getting a heat lamp would be a good idea


----------



## Jessie (Feb 14, 2017)

Not really house stays 67-72.


----------

